# Antique Leg Vise: Help!



## mattd (Aug 8, 2007)

During my ongoing adventure to build the ultimate workbench, I came across an interesting item on Ebay that was described as an "Antique Vintage Wood Handle Wedge Furniture Clamp Vise". After studying the small fuzzy picture of it for awhile, I realized that this was actually an old wooden leg vise which is exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for. The seller described it as "an old tool that I was told was from Germany and used by an old timer who made windows foe the downtown Des Moines Iowa buildings in the early to mid 20th century." As much as I'd like to believe that, there's really no evidence that this is true. However, the seller is located in Iowa, so it may well have been used there.

There are no markings anywhere on it. It's in very good condition and seems very usuable. Other than the screw and nut, which look very well made, the rest of it is rather roughly constructed with a rough finish.

I'm planning on attaching this to my bench unmodified and using it in it's current condition, but I'd be very interested if anyone can tell me anything about this such as what type of vise it is, when or where it could have been made and how I can best clean and protect it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great vise whats the size of the screw?


----------



## mattd (Aug 8, 2007)

The screw is a little over 2" in diameter and 18" long. The vise is 31" in height.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

It dosn't look like there is any finish on it and it's lasted all these years. Probably, if you do nothing it'll outlast all of us. I have some wood tools that were my grandfathers (that would make them over 80years old) and they just keep looking better.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

The last copy of Woodworking Has a picture on page 2 of a vise similar to yours. Also it has the email address of Christopher Schwarz who has made half a dozen benches of old types. He can give you a history of these vises.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris's blog can be found here….

http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/


----------



## PaulM (Sep 25, 2007)

Matt, I can't provide any provinance for this particular vice, but this type/style of vice has been oruond in boat building shops forever. Especially what's known as spar shops. These shops typically have great long spar benches along a wall to which several of these have been attached. These enabled the craftsmen to grip masts and booms nice and straight while being fabricated or repaired.
A regular contributor to the WoodenBoat Forum (www.woodenboat.com) is a terrific fellow - Bob Smalser. He is extremely knowledgeable about vintage tools and how to repair and preserve them. Give him a shout and I'll bet he can provide more insite. 
~~~ Paul M ~~~


----------



## tntro (Feb 14, 2014)

That is a nice vise I am looking at buying one like that what would be a good price


----------

